# Updated 105



## sjhiker (May 14, 2010)

I noticed on Shimano's website they have a "new 105" listed. 

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=193842 

Asad


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Its the new 105. Ergonomics just like the Ultegra 6700 and Dura Ace 7900. Only difference is the materials. Now showing up on new bikes and should be avail for sale retail soon.


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

I've been riding it for about 5 weeks now and am very happy with it!

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## sjhiker (May 14, 2010)

Would you recommend on waiting for the new 105s or going for the current 105s?


----------

